# Kent/Dover area



## DeanoMK (Jun 29, 2021)

Hello, my friend and I have tickets for championship Sunday at The Open, staying in East Cliff on the Saturday (17th) anyone able to host us for a mid-late afternoon round in or around that area? 

Many thanks.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 30, 2021)

Sorry haven't taken up playing membership at Canterbury this year so can't help.
Are you driving?


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 30, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Sorry haven't taken up playing membership at Canterbury this year so can't help.
Are you driving?
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all. I am driving, yes. A few people suggested Walmer and Kingsdown, certainly looks good from the pictures!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 30, 2021)

East Cliff, Folkstone, you also have Sene Valley and Etchinghill close.
But if you can get in Walmer go for it.
North Foreland have wacked they're fees up so avoid.


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 30, 2021)

Walmer are wanting £400 per tee time, utterly mad!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 30, 2021)

You could try the other two I suggested and a little further away there's Lydd !


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 30, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Walmer are wanting £400 per tee time, utterly mad!
		
Click to expand...

Jesus, that’s crazy!

Inknow everywhere has increase, but that place has serious delusions of grandeur imo


----------



## Sats (Jul 1, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Hello, my friend and I have tickets for championship Sunday at The Open, staying in East Cliff on the Saturday (17th) anyone able to host us for a mid-late afternoon round in or around that area?

Many thanks.
		
Click to expand...

If you fancy Sene Valley I may be able to host as a members guest I think it's £25 . I think I'm marshalling the morning but could come up after the shift.


----------



## Sats (Jul 1, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Walmer are wanting £400 per tee time, utterly mad!
		
Click to expand...

What?!!!!!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 1, 2021)

https://www.northforeland.co.uk/the_open_visitor_green_fees


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Walmer are wanting £400 per tee time, utterly mad!
		
Click to expand...


Its MORE mad than than "utterly" mad


----------



## DeanoMK (Jul 1, 2021)

Sats said:



			If you fancy Sene Valley I may be able to host as a members guest I think it's £25 . I think I'm marshalling the morning but could come up after the shift.
		
Click to expand...

That would be brilliant if you could?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



https://www.northforeland.co.uk/the_open_visitor_green_fees

Click to expand...

£450 for a 4 ball mmmmm not a bad course but they'd only get that price when the Open is down here


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 1, 2021)

chrisd said:



			£450 for a 4 ball mmmmm not a bad course but they'd only get that price when the Open is down here
		
Click to expand...

I think it's very bland, no way I'd be a member there


----------



## Sats (Jul 1, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			That would be brilliant if you could?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm shown as AM for the Open so I'll be done around 1:30 then it's 30 mins to Sene. DM me for contact numbers etc.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 1, 2021)

Think you might want to factor in a bit more time than that.👍


----------



## Sats (Jul 1, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Think you might want to factor in a bit more time than that.👍
		
Click to expand...

True, maybe a 3pm/3:30pm tee off


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 1, 2021)

Some of these green fees are quite frankly embarrassing. Yes attract guests to your course, but charging them 2 or even 3 times more than is reasonable, so they spend the majority of 4hrs walking round thinking what a complete rip off. The word will soon spread that the course is taking the micky, so short term gain will lead to long term pain. Reputations are hard earned in golf and it does not take much to lose your reputation as a course over night with moves like this. Personally I enjoy both Walmer and North Foreland, but they are nowhere near those rates and never will be.


----------



## The Lion (Jul 2, 2021)

Swingalot said:



			Some of these green fees are quite frankly embarrassing. Yes attract guests to your course, but charging them 2 or even 3 times more than is reasonable, so they spend the majority of 4hrs walking round thinking what a complete rip off. The word will soon spread that the course is taking the micky, so short term gain will lead to long term pain. Reputations are hard earned in golf and it does not take much to lose your reputation as a course over night with moves like this. Personally I enjoy both Walmer and North Foreland, but they are nowhere near those rates and never will be.
		
Click to expand...

Well said. Agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## Sats (Jul 2, 2021)

Swingalot said:



			Some of these green fees are quite frankly embarrassing. Yes attract guests to your course, but charging them 2 or even 3 times more than is reasonable, so they spend the majority of 4hrs walking round thinking what a complete rip off. The word will soon spread that the course is taking the micky, so short term gain will lead to long term pain. Reputations are hard earned in golf and it does not take much to lose your reputation as a course over night with moves like this. Personally I enjoy both Walmer and North Foreland, but they are nowhere near those rates and never will be.
		
Click to expand...

I still haven't played either yet. I've said beforehand that people I know that have played Walmer either love it or hate it, and North Foreland I've heard good things about. I think we get reciprical rates for both at around £25-30 which is far more reasonable than £400


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 2, 2021)

Both are worth a visit, I wouldn't want to join either though 😉


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 2, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Both are worth a visit, I wouldn't want to join either though 😉
		
Click to expand...

More importantly, would they want you?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 2, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			More importantly, would they want you?

Click to expand...

probably not 😂


----------



## DeanoMK (Jul 19, 2021)

Just wanna give a huge shout out to @Sats for having us at Sene Valley, thoroughly enjoyed the course and his company.

Also, my hotel cancelled my booking 12 days before we were due to be staying and Simon also helped us find accommodation with someone local. 

Thank you!


----------



## Sats (Jul 20, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Just wanna give a huge shout out to @Sats for having us at Sene Valley, thoroughly enjoyed the course and his company.

Also, my hotel cancelled my booking 12 days before we were due to be staying and Simon also helped us find accommodation with someone local.

Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome Dean, We'll have to sort out a game at yours in the near future!


----------

